# We have to go .574 just to finish .500 ... call it a season?



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

With Yao out for 6 weeks and who knows about the rest of the team, how can we be expected to play like contenders (what a .574 team usually is) for the rest of the season? Just give up and get a good lotto pick.... ugh. I'm just frustrated, I thought this year was ours but obviously not. In before Astros Run to the Series remarks.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

going 57% wont be that hard.. especially when we get Yao and everyone else back. Its too soon to call it quits.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Again, Denver last year would be my motivation. They absolutely kicked arse after the all-star break and ended up as the 6th seed, and I really believe we are capable of doing the same.

The team is far from being ready to give up, so as fans we should stick by the team and hope for the best.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> going 57% wont be that hard.. especially when we get Yao and everyone else back. Its too soon to call it quits.


but we have to go 57% for the *rest of the season starting from now* and we dont have the services of Yao and everyone else who is injured


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Getting to .500 isn't going to cut it in the West. Unless CD can be CD and shock the heck out of us with a razzle dazzle trade (ARTEST) then forget about this season.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I agree with YM us fans should stick together and not give up, rememer last year? Our record is pretty much the same as it was last year and we still ended up in 6th!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

01-02 Raptors - won 19 of last 27 games, finished with 47-35 record
04-05 Nuggets - won 32 of last 40 games, finished with 49-33 record

But the thing with those 2 examples is that both teams went through a major change mid-season, either from trades or coaching change.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

LMAO @ this thread...

Sherwin does it again! You talk about wishing you power to ban people...man.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ThaShark316 said:


> LMAO @ this thread...
> 
> Sherwin does it again! You talk about wishing you power to ban people...man.


now now, sherwin's pessimistic, but he has reason to be. We've got a good fan base here and generally everyone's on the same page, if you don't believe me try visiting other team boards


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

ThaShark316 said:


> LMAO @ this thread...
> 
> Sherwin does it again! You talk about wishing you power to ban people...man.


Do you ever do anything here except stalk my threads? You can't even be relied on for game threads anymore.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

As has been stated many, many times on the NBA General board, we won 71% of our games after getting the roster right last season, and that's after we lost a bunch to the easy teams early on with Lue and Ward steering the ship. Making the playoffs will be tough, but it wouldn't do to give up just yet. I want to see a bloodthirsty T-Mac and Yao go all out after the break. It will be a sight.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

The positive is that the Rockets have actually been excellent this year with both McGrady and Yao. Haven't they gone something like 6-2 with both in the lineup?

Once Yao returns, it's entirely possible Houston will go on a massive run. With both players, Houston is a very good team. Without one of the two cogs, Houston is crippled. It's rather scary, actually, how much of a two-man team this is right now, but also amazing how high those two players lift the team.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

So the Rockets are 10-17.

Lets say Yao is out another 20 games (until Feb 6).

So if the Rockets can go 10-10 during that stretch that would put them 20-27 when Yao returns. That would leave 34 games left and realistically in the West you need at least 43 wins to get into the playoffs. So the Rockets would have to go 23-11 over the last 34 games. Certainly not unreachable numbers.

So if they can do better than .500 with Yao out that makes it even easier to win enough upon his return. The question is can the Rockets play at least .500 without Yao and how long will Yao really be out.

Anyway I think they can and will make the playoffs. However I am hoping for the worst.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm not really worried about how they will do once Yao comes back, even though it will take time for them to get rolling again. It's going 10-10 without Yao that scares me. Houston can't win against the Utah's and the New Orlean's of the league now, not sure what happens when we play some normal teams. Although Barry and Rafer should be back in a couple weeks to provide some much needed 3 pt shooting/ball handling for Houston. It's looking pretty bleak right now, but not impossible.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> As has been stated many, many times on the NBA General board, we won 71% of our games after getting the roster right last season, and that's after we lost a bunch to the easy teams early on with Lue and Ward steering the ship. Making the playoffs will be tough, but it wouldn't do to give up just yet. I want to see a bloodthirsty T-Mac and Yao go all out after the break. It will be a sight.


The break is so far away. Everyone keeps talking about a run after the all-star break. That's in Feb/March. If we're like this (losing to Utah & NOK) all the way until the break then there's no way to recover then. The run literally has to begin NOW. this is when it began last season.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

So if the Rockets can go 10-10 during that stretch that would put them 20-27 when Yao returns. That would leave 34 games left and realistically in the West you need at least 43 wins to get into the playoffs. So the Rockets would have to go 23-11 over the last 34 games. Certainly not unreachable numbers.

So if they can do better than .500 with Yao out that makes it even easier to win enough upon his return. The question is can the Rockets play at least .500 without Yao and how long will Yao really be out.

Let's me just say that it's NOT IMPOSSIBLE but its very IMPROBABLE that will happen. I was listening to 610 this afternoon, and the guys were saying something I was 'really feeling' they said "I never knew how much I would miss Yao, I miss seeing him out there, I miss pulling for him..". Yeah man, for real, its so hard watching these games without Yao. 
_If TMac's the Thunder and Lightening, then Yao is our very Water and Rain. _ 
We cannot seem to function without either one of them, yes very scary. The pieces around Hakeem and Clyde were much MUCH BETTER. We need some supporting players, that play with/ and around Mac Ming's abilities. I guess by their lack of assertiveness IMO the *brass * has given up on the season,(_organizations are fine going into the_ _lottery, since this year they still will make alot of money with the Allstar game being here so they don't care about losing as much_) but I don't think the players will continue to do that. At this point, I think you can even talk about Playoffs, I think you just try to win with the team they put out there. Play for pride and wins, thats it, whatever else happens just happens. Personally even if I'm getting a big check, I would hate LOSING, so I'd play to win. I think the guys we have will do that. Wesley/Howard/McGrady/Mutumbo all want to win, sometimes I think they will, sometimes they won't. Then some guys will get back, my guess would be Anderson first. He seems most likely to return the soonest. 
Rafer, well, I'm not getting a good feeling about his 'injury' at all. I think he is really really hurt badly, and they're just trying to downplay it like they did with Juwan last year. Fractures take at least 2 months to heal, longer before your leg feels strong again, about 3 more weeks then. I broke my ankle in basketball, plaster-cast for 4 weeks, then 2 weeks in an air-cast, then finally practicing twice and playing in a game= 8 weeks for me total, maybe Rafer's been out what 3 or 4 now?? It seems like all season but I know it hasn't LOL.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Adam Morrison


----------

